# New Rat!



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Hi. I'm so excited! I'm going to pick up a rat from the RSPCA later today!!!

I have 3 already and 2 are rescues! 

Does anybody ele have a passion for rats?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

awww i bet you cant wait  
wat breed is it and wat color  ?

i have 2 bald rats and a gambian pouched rat and their brilliant, so freindly...well the gambian has his moments but thats to be expected from his breed lol.

Ours are so clever and our female baldy is just like a lil puppy...she follows us everywhere and loves attention and is not scared of nothink....she steals things and take them back to her house lol...she steals stuff from the other rats cages aswell pmsl...we find alsorts in her house the lil theif 

dont forget to take pickys


----------



## Miss 376 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love them, we've just got a new one, still a baby, and she loves to sit on my shoulder wrapped up in my hair


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

aww wow! a Gambian pouched rat!! i've dreamed of having one of them! where you get him from?
We're not sure what breed he is, we have him now  he is in his temp cage atm. He looks like a champagne self, a bit of a grubby one lol.
i have pics!  and you can tell me what colour you think he is  
He has seen Kai (a british blue mismarked hoodie) and was displaying to him lol.

He seems sooo friendly! he's a little bit nervous about being held but likes being stroked  thats a great relief as the other 2 we got from the RSPCA we can't handle yet 

Oh and we need a name for him!! Idea's are welcome!


----------



## vegas22 (Jun 3, 2008)

ah he looks fantastic. Def a champagne


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Hes gorgeous  yer ild say a champayne color to...he looks like his settled in brilliantly  

we used to have a siamese rat but he past away at an old age and had a tumer in his tummy so had to be put to sleep 

here is a pic of him at the vets just be4 he got pts  he was a beautifull gentle very knowing little man...my old staffy and him used to cuddle togetha on the bed


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I love rats and have 2 dumbo girls  they are great pets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

your new rat is lovely


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hes gorgeous  yer ild say a champayne color to...he looks like his settled in brilliantly
> 
> we used to have a siamese rat but he past away at an old age and had a tumer in his tummy so had to be put to sleep
> 
> here is a pic of him at the vets just be4 he got pts  he was a beautifull gentle very knowing little man...my old staffy and him used to cuddle togetha on the bed


awwwww He looks just like Frankie (our siamese) 
bless him  It's always sad to get them put down, we got our husky rat put down a few months ago, it was heart breaking.

Vixenelite, i love dumbo's!!! i've always wanted one but since i don't want to support breeders then one hasn't landed on us yet lol you should post some piccies on here of your rats 

We've finally named our new rat!  he's called Montego!  Monty for short. He was found in a car engine  so we thought we should name him after a car hehehehe Hope everyone likes that name  We just picked up his cage today (as he was in an over night cage) Its a jenny in perfect condition but soon we will have The Explorer dilivered and hopefully by then we will have them all living together!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the name hehe very good  i had a python called monty lol.

you will ave to post pics of monty in his new cage settling in 
He really is a pretty rat and his color is gorgeous.


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Love the name hehe very good  i had a python called monty lol.
> 
> you will ave to post pics of monty in his new cage settling in
> He really is a pretty rat and his color is gorgeous.


Thankyou  he is beautiful  I will deffinatly post pics of his cage, i think he really likes it, he's been running around it and climbing everything and of course peeing on everything lmao.

We think he is deffinately a Champaign Birkshire, because we noticed he has white on his belly  he really is pretty but he needs a bath lol.


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Sorry it's a bit late 

Here's some pics of the cage, it's a jenny but soon they will have an Explorer! 




























Its a bit messy at the moment as they were all given cress and of course, rats being rats monty made as much mess as poss


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

wow lots of playthings hehe, brilliant set up, hes gonna luv it, plenty to do aint there 

My rats would be in ther eliment, they luv stuff like that, prob i had wiv my female she used her hammock as the bathroom pmsl...so it had to go.


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

lol! yes we had a husky who liked to pee where he laid so everything had to be washed constantly! and he stunk of pee lmao bless him.

Monty has a thing about marking his territory on everything, so if you pick something up out of his cage it isn't pleasant 

Good old bucks lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic's, hope he's settled well  I had my two when they were 9 months old from someone who couldn't keep them any more, they are lovely girls, one is quite shy but still friendly, the other loves to come out to play  

they were being kept in a gerbil cage, much too small for them, now they are in a cage the same as the one in your picture, I have the purple and black tunnel that you do, can I ask, how did you attach it up there because mine in on the floor of the cage at the moment?


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great pic's, hope he's settled well  I had my two when they were 9 months old from someone who couldn't keep them any more, they are lovely girls, one is quite shy but still friendly, the other loves to come out to play
> 
> they were being kept in a gerbil cage, much too small for them, now they are in a cage the same as the one in your picture, I have the purple and black tunnel that you do, can I ask, how did you attach it up there because mine in on the floor of the cage at the moment?


Awww they are so precious!! The tube, i just threaded a peice of string through it and tied it tightly to the side. Obviously use strong string  but it should be quite sturdy if you tie it tight enough. 

Jenny cages are ok but they have really bad accessibility. Especially with skittish rats lol.

We are currently trying to get him introduced with the others but beause of an incident that happened last time we are being really cautious.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

knowing my two they would chew through the string lol could give it a try though and cross my fingers 

hope you manage to get them together, if not he has a lovely home in that cage


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Yeh but i think he will go together with other rats he seems very interested in them  and he's been imto'd with big frank but frank bit him so we seperated them because it was quite deep. 

Idealy we want all 4 together so they can all be in the Explorer when it comes  but i don't know since Kai took a disliking to Frank  

We'll see. And instead of string you could use a big Tie Wrap. You know the ones you pull and they lock, they are made of plastic so more difficult for certain ratties to chew through


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Le Loup said:


> Yeh but i think he will go together with other rats he seems very interested in them  and he's been imto'd with big frank but frank bit him so we seperated them because it was quite deep.
> 
> Idealy we want all 4 together so they can all be in the Explorer when it comes  but i don't know since Kai took a disliking to Frank
> 
> We'll see. And instead of string you could use a big Tie Wrap. You know the ones you pull and they lock, they are made of plastic so more difficult for certain ratties to chew through


I hope it works out for them and they all live together, its would be nice for you if you can see them all getting along together , how big is the Explorer cage?

thats a good idea I think its a good idea with my 2 well the one Cinders (dont ask my kids picked the name lol) she loves to chew I will give it a truy thanks


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

It can be split into 2 seperate levels.  And you could house about 5 bucks on each level or about 6 does (coz they tend to be smaller) comfortably 

so like 10 rats in one cage! :O its huuge! we are currently just waiting for it to come!  can't wait!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Le Loup said:


> It can be split into 2 seperate levels.  And you could house about 5 bucks on each level or about 6 does (coz they tend to be smaller) comfortably
> 
> so like 10 rats in one cage! :O its huuge! we are currently just waiting for it to come!  can't wait!


it looks great, I want more rats so i might have to invest in one of those 

your rats are going to love it


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

awwww ive got twin boys Frankie and johnny who r exactly t same colour as him, my dogs called monty great name, il hv 2 get some pics of my ratties i hv 10 altogether 8 boys 2 girls hope u hv lots of fun with him x


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Yeh i can't wait till it comes! it's very exciting getting new cages lmao  i bet i appreciate it more than my rats hehe.

Wow 10 rats! i'd love to have 10 and i can when i get my new cage hehe! deffinately post some picies of them!
 But yes this cage is basicaly a Ferret Nation but a cheaper version and the Ferret Nation's are deemed the best rat cage due to the accessibility and size


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

hopefully this has worked right some pics of my ratties.
The black ones Merlin the champagne ones Frankie and the blue dumbo is Gucci and the brown ones Sace (versace)


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> hopefully this has worked right some pics of my ratties.
> The black ones Merlin the champagne ones Frankie and the blue dumbo is Gucci and the brown ones Sace (versace)


ahhh look at em all crowding round to see wats accuring haha, brill pic their all very cute


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

I know hehe there only crowding round coz they think theres treats greedy piggies lol but i cant resist them they're my babies


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

awww!! they are all so cute!! I reeeaaally want a dumbo!! lol They are the most cute lookin ratties ever 

2 of our rats are reeallly greedy lol and snatch food off you lol but the other 2 have to be practically forced to eat haha! silly things


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

4 of my rats are dumbos gucci is a powder blue dumbo, louis is a blue agouti dumbo, lucy is a black hooded dumbo and emily is a dark grey rex dumbo. they r very cute they remind me of fievel (if thats how u spell it ) from that animated movie american tail lol


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Aw yes! i used to love that film! lol
Brrrocoli! lol

I guess it depends which film you've seen to weather you get that lmao!

Otherwise i'mjust saying random vegetables lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Le Loup said:


> Aw yes! i used to love that film! lol
> Brrrocoli! lol
> 
> I guess it depends which film you've seen to weather you get that lmao!
> ...


pmsl...well to me u are saying random vegetables haha


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

hahaha! Yes i am crazy.. It's all part of being vegan  lmao!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Le Loup said:


> hahaha! Yes i am crazy.. It's all part of being vegan  lmao!


LMAO


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

Hehe  

We got our dilivery of sputnicks and tardis' yesterday!  now all of the rats have a sputnick in their cages and 2 of them have a tardis hehe! They all seem to like them so they were good buys 

I got some beautifulpictures of all the rats! i'll have to post them, got some prescious pics of monty! will put them on here later on iif i have chance


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Le Loup said:


> Hehe
> 
> We got our dilivery of sputnicks and tardis' yesterday!  now all of the rats have a sputnick in their cages and 2 of them have a tardis hehe! They all seem to like them so they were good buys
> 
> I got some beautifulpictures of all the rats! i'll have to post them, got some prescious pics of monty! will put them on here later on iif i have chance


OOOO kwl  glad they like them lol, look forward to the pics of their lil faces


----------



## jazzcatx (Jun 20, 2008)

hi yeah i love rats to and im getting a dumbo rat on Wednesday and your rat you have is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

eek dumbo!

omg! there's 2 or 3 dumbo girls going at the RSPCA! i want them soooo badly but don't have the room lol! they are mink selfs! i wish i could get monty and frank together  then i could have 3 little does  and dumbos!!! haha


----------

